# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Авансовый отчет

## invistik

Доброе время суток подскажите пожалуйста в чем может быть причина, в авансовый отчет не попадают проводки в корреспонденции с зарплатными счетами

----------


## DMLangepas

что за релиз платформы и программы?

----------


## invistik

Управление производственным предприятием, редакция 1.3 (1.3.24.2)

----------


## invistik

проводки
70   50
71   70
26   71
не попадают что можно сделать?

----------


## alex192ivan

> проводки
> 70   50
> 71   70
> 26   71
> не попадают что можно сделать?


извините а откуда 70 50 попадет в авансовый отчет? это по кассе должно проходить.
на 26 списание на затраты это тоже спорная ситуация опять же не должно идти с 71 счета. должно идти с 70 если это касаемо зарплаты.

----------


## invistik

я в принципе бухгалтерии говорил то же самое, но они утверждают что вот так, что касается 70 50 я отстоял, но теперь мне навязывают 71 70 и 26 71, я так понял что он и идет на с 70 через 71.

----------


## alex192ivan

> я в принципе бухгалтерии говорил то же самое, но они утверждают что вот так, что касается 70 50 я отстоял, но теперь мне навязывают 71 70 и 26 71, я так понял что он и идет на с 70 через 71.


 офигеть в каком месте они бухгалтера.
1. http://www.buh.ru/document-267 
2. http://www.buh.ru/itemsItem-554

----------


## trian

> но теперь мне навязывают 71 70


документ "Погашение задолженности подотчетных лиц"




> 26 71


в авансовом отчете, закладка "Прочие"

----------

